# Vac diagram... preese



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm beginning to think every VW had a unique vacuum line system.. lol

All 3 VW's I have for reference have different vac line routing, all of which were in shambles byt the way, and I'm trying to get ONE MEASLY VAC system working from all three..

83 Jetta with a 1.8 8v JH from an 82 GTI, auto transmission, no A/C.

Can anybody supply a diagram for this specific system?

I have a hunch this will solve some idle problems as well as interior heating problems...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Diagram is labeled for Cabriolets but is for all JH engines:
http://www.cabby-info.com/images/Engine/84-87CISVacuum.png

(Note: The "to intake manifold" label should read "to cylinder head".)


----------



## JDMjosh (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks man! I had this diagram earlier, it actually helped me get the Jetta running somewhat proper in the first place...

But there's more to this, I believe. There's some sort of regulator up by the driver's side strut tower... ugg. I need a Bentley.


----------



## Heitjan (Nov 22, 2010)

i know what regulator you are talking about, i haven't the slightest clue what it is/does either. Been looking in the Bentley and haven't found it, yet.


----------

